# Mail: message non téléchargé, resté sur le serveur



## gabriel3 (24 Novembre 2005)

Depuis quelques jours, j'ai un problème avec Mail (1.3.11). Alors que je n'ai pas changé de configuration et que tout marchait très bien auparavant, à présent, lorsqu'un mail arrive, je me connecte normalement pour relever, je recois la communication de l'arrivé d'un nouveau message, mais lorsque j'essaie d'ouvrir, j'ai le message suivant:

Le message ......n'a pas été téléchargé du serveur. Vous devez vous connecter à ce compte en vue de le télécharger.


...alors qu'avec un autre mac, même config, qui se connecte à la même bal sur le serveur, tout marche...

je précise que je laisse les messages téléchargés sur le serveur....

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider... peut-être une mise à jour du logiciel?


----------



## gabriel3 (26 Novembre 2005)

J'ai réglé mon problème.
C'est un problème de synchronisation de Mail avec le serveur (je ne savais pas que cela pouvait arriver)...
Il faut quitter Mail, aller dans le dossier Mail de la Bibliothèque, supprimer le fichier:MessageUidsAlreadyDownloaded, puis relancer Mail, qui se connecte au serveur et télécharge tous les messages!!!

J'ai trouvé la solution sur le dernier SVM Mac.

Je mets la réponse au cas où quelqu'un aurait le même problème


----------



## francine (28 Novembre 2005)

Merci Gabriel03&#8230; Je vais essayer cette solution plus la reconfiguration de mon compte Mail et vous tiens au courant&#8230;


----------



## natmaya (30 Novembre 2005)

Supprimer ce fichier n'a pas résolu le problème puisque cet avertissement s'affiche alors que mes messages sont déjà téléchargés.  

Dans mon cas, à la 1ere ouverture de mail, mes messages s'affichent correctement.  C'est seulement quand je vais d'une BAL à l'autre que l'avertissement "Le message ......n'a pas été téléchargé du serveur. Vous devez vous connecter à ce compte en vue de le télécharger" apparait.

Je dois alors quitter mail et le relancer pour visualiser à nouveau mes messages.

Mais ce n'est pas une solution.


----------

